# Am I too old...



## ccpro (Oct 27, 2012)

I ran into an old buddy from highschool in the gym the other day.  This guy was considered pretty tough back in the day and he tell me he's 20yrs in as an intructor/fighter in MMA.  I've always loved watching boxing and mma but only dabbled in boxing back in college.  I would love to get in shape doing something that has application...the just in case application!  I know I'm not too old but am I kidding myself to think I could actually get some skill.  I'm 43 and figure I could devote 2-3 nights a week to get my feet wet.  Any input much appreciated.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 27, 2012)

Never too old for anything...started crav maga at 37.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

Do it Bro! Never too old! (sorta)


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 27, 2012)

Your never to old bro.  Go smash shit


----------



## Jada (Oct 27, 2012)

never too old bro do ur damn thing


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 27, 2012)

Bro,

I say go for it if you want to try it! But let me be your voice of reason. I too am 43 and know I am nowhere near as quick or able to recover from injury like I could, or as your friend from high school could 25 years ago. There is a reason he is an "instructor" now. This is an old quote, but worth repeating. "Those who can, do. Those who can't, coach." 
I'm not trying to talk you out of any goals you may set, but bro, so long as you are not oblivious to the fact you are 43, not 23. Good Luck!


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 27, 2012)

I started at 37 for the exact same reason. I took a beatin for the first few months.  Actually still take a beating from a couple of the bros but they're pro fighters. It gets a little easier the more you learn


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2012)

well, I'll tell you..I started boxing about 8 years ago and I was 35...not in the best of shape and I found that punching wise I am actually natural but foot work is a whole other story...lol It takes a lot of work to get foot work down if it doesn't come natural, same with punching as I've seen some painful shit...hahahah

Now, for MMA..I did that for almost three years and stand up was ok but grappling also takes time to get down. My problem is that I couldn't recover fast enough for the next class..but in my defense I was taking two classes every other day (one stand-up and one grappling) I haven't done MMA in four years but I'm in way better shape all around now and have thought about trying it again but have no time.

I say go for it, just don't trip if it takes a while


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 27, 2012)

I say go for it....just be careful as said above...recovery is a bitch when you get older. If you get hurt...you can kiss the gym good bye for awhile as well....just don't go in thinkin your spry and billy bad ass but instead enjoy urself...I'd say more for fun then anything bro.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 27, 2012)

My buddy's disciplines are mua tai and jijitsu (spelling?).  He said he has all ages, all levels...for 45 the guy has a hell of alot of energy and said he still fights all over the place.  He basically said come out see what you want to do?  Thanks for all the support, I'll let you guys and girls know how it goes.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 27, 2012)

You dont want to regret not doing it also.  We arent getting younger.  Just take it easy and enjoy it.


----------



## DF (Oct 27, 2012)

I say give it a go CC.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

never too old mate!
I'm 50 and would love to get back in the ring some day.  Maybe when i grow up.....?


----------



## theminister (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm 42 and considering exactly the same. The way I see it is big and ugly enough not to get hurt. Book a few lessons and take it from there. Hell I did yoga for the first time last week. Only big bulky guy in the room. The teacher was hot as hell and pretty bendy. I've had some dreams about her


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 27, 2012)

ccpro said:


> My buddy's disciplines are mua tai and jijitsu (spelling?).  He said he has all ages, all levels...for 45 the guy has a hell of alot of energy and said he still fights all over the place.  He basically said come out see what you want to do?  Thanks for all the support, I'll let you guys and girls know how it goes.



Im glad your considering this.  If you can train with your friend.  Regardless of your age who you train with is key.  You want to train with an instructor that has a command of his class.  Otherwise when the whistle blows and its time to roll one of those apes are going to hurt you.  Even the pros are picky about who they train with.

Be weary of the MMA factories that produce the super heavy weight champion of Hillbilly Wars and have no skill what so ever.  Ive seen that same guy get his ass kicked by an insurance salesman at our school.  Your instructor is key.  Being in Florida where even the whinos can throw a proper left hook, you should learn how to strike too.  Sounds like your friend has his shit together.  Keep us posted.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 27, 2012)

CCpro youll make an excellent addition to that Brotherhood as well.  Enjoy.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 27, 2012)

When I was going to an MMA gym we had a guy in there around the same age.  The guy actually came in to just get some basic skills to protect himself after some douche in a bar knocked him out in front of his lady.  He did fine.  Any decent gym is not going to throw you to the wolves until you are ready and you might not ever be ready.  You will most likely start out with just the movements and doing a bunch of bag work and pad work.  If you arent a jack ass they will probably have you put some gloves on and go super light with a partner.  Its all what you make of it.  If you go in acting like billy bad ass, a decent gym will probably ask you not to come back, and a not so good gym will probably hand you a beat down.  If nothing else, you will gain a ton of respect for the pros and how easy they make everything look.  DO IT.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 27, 2012)

I grapple twice a week. I don't care about stand up at all. All fights go to the ground. Anyway, I'm 39, it's not too hard. Just wish I had started 10 years ago


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 27, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Bro,
> 
> I say go for it if you want to try it! But let me be your voice of reason. I too am 43 and know I am nowhere near as quick or able to recover from injury like I could, or as your friend from high school could 25 years ago. There is a reason he is an "instructor" now. This is an old quote, but worth repeating. "Those who can, do. Those who can't, coach."
> I'm not trying to talk you out of any goals you may set, but bro, so long as you are not oblivious to the fact you are 43, not 23. Good Luck!




amen, really! my nose looks like a fucking couple drunks decided to build a highway, i can't smell shit..literally, my glasses sit on top of my nose cause my bridge is twisted, there is no knuckle in my right hand, the xray looks hideous..from landing/receiving punches..go for it as a way of getting/staying fit! any blows that could be landed may not be very kind.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 28, 2012)

You bros are getting me psyched to give it a go.  I like to think I have some basic boxing skills, as a kid we had a heavy bag and a speed bag that I beat on regularly.  I can throw a decent one-two combo..lol..but I know that won't get me very far.  I did wrestle in high school 145lb..lol...and learned a little.  Mostly how a cross face is legal...I was on the receiving end!  Anyway, I have no reservations about getting hit, so I will only look forward to learning if they allow me to spar after a bit.  Years ago I invested in boxing gear for me and my buds, my nose stuck out beyond the head gear and was like a target.  I've already gotten ugly so bring it on!  That Gracie vid was awesome, my buddy really pushes the Gracies' technique...his opinion is that they truly started it all. 
Thanks bros!


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2012)

Ah shit! Now you have me looking up mma gyms in my area.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 28, 2012)

I saw my ex Friday night.   She said I looked like shit...  my face was a little puffy and.I had a shiner under my right eye from sparring with two pros this week.  Didn't notice so much till todaybut my whole damn face is sore and swolen.  I was out with an injury for a while and trying to catch back up.  Sucks extra hard when you're older. Takes time.to heal between fights but its addictive. Ill get back on my toes in a few weeks.  Wouldn't trade it!!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 28, 2012)

Why would you be too old? Go for it!


----------



## sprawl33 (Aug 24, 2013)

Never to old to start training.
Best part about jiu jitsu is you can be any age and get on the mat to learn


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 24, 2013)

Go at it. Is cool.


----------



## 502 (Aug 24, 2013)

do it, you'll know if your body can take it after you start


----------



## R1rider (Aug 24, 2013)

Go for it CCpro, your never to old to learn hand to hand combat/MMA 

if anything you will only get in better shape while picking up a few slick moves for just in case..


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 27, 2013)

Never too old to start a new journey. I do bjj. I am always awed by the black belts and inspired by the middle aged white belts.


----------



## JM750 (Aug 27, 2013)

Do it. Your limits are only those that you impose upon yourself.


----------



## BeastMaster (Aug 28, 2013)

Do it!! 
Awesome way to get cardio and conditioning and never hurts to hone in some just in case you need to crack a head skills!


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 29, 2013)

Never too old to help someone train either.  Im not worth a shit on the mat but I give it all I have to help my bro train for the next fight.  Hes undefeated in his pro career and I honestly think that he willl go far with his abilities.  He has never taken any Jitz training and has walked on the mat at several large tournaments and taken first place, as wall as being undefeated in the cage.  The dude is a freak of nature. BUT a honest to goodness squared away mofo.


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 29, 2013)

Plus its fun as fuck!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2013)

pick up a couple kits of GH and get at it.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 29, 2013)

A dude is going to be on top of you dry humping your body, that's basically what mma is.


----------

